# Form 929 Questions



## mebfm2 (Nov 4, 2014)

I am a (189) PR holder residing in Sydney .
I applied for a new passport for my kid and I am having queries while trying to fill out Form 929 for updating my son's passport details.

*Question # 6: At which the office the application was lodged ?.
*
Where can I find this information..?

*Question #14 : Signature of the Applicant*

My kid is just less than 5 yrs old and obviously can't sign.
Can someone tell me what should I do for this question ?

*Question #11 : Issuing Authority of the Passport/Place of Issue*

Shall I put "Government of India/Sydney" or just "Sydney" is enough

Appreciate any inputs from you guys on this.

Thanks,

Varun


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

6- Online application

14- Sign and write next to it that you signed as his guardian

11- Issuing authority is Gov of India of course, not Sydney !


----------



## khan1974 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am in a similar situation but living in India. I have two questions

1. Can I fax the 929 and passport copy to any of the office fax numbers mentioned in the instructions in the form
2. What is the meaning of certified copy as mentioned in the instructions. Is it same as attestation from a NOTARY.


----------

